# The project that made me want a router table



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Cabinets under my workbench.
A tribute to my Dad. From wood he & I cut many years ago on his sawmill, from tree to workbench (I know he'd like it)
Finally call it done.
Loads of help from this site.
Thanks everybody.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW!!!!
One fantastic job, Dave. I am SO jealous!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is one fine tribute to your dad and you right he would be proud of it and you. It is much too nice to use as a work bench. But I might imagine your dad would want you to plus it's a little of him when you do work at it, Anyway that is fantastic workmanship and beauty.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst I must confess that the design isn't to my liking, I'm envious of your fine craftsmanship Dave, it puts mine to shame.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Bogydave said:


> Cabinets under my workbench.
> A tribute to my Dad. From wood he & I cut many years ago on his sawmill, from tree to workbench (I know he'd like it)
> Finally call it done.
> Loads of help from this site.
> Thanks everybody.


That is a beautiful piece of work, a tribute to you and your Father whose footsteps you walked in. Hats off to you


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

I totally agree - a great tribute to your dad - I bet he has a grin that will not quit.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice Dave. Definetely something to be proud of. 

Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dave

VERY NICE JOB 

Now you need to get a brass name plate made for it, with your name and your dad's name on it 


http://www.superpages.com/yellowpages/C-Plaques+Retail/S-AK/T-Anchorage/
http://www.superpages.com/yellowpages/C-Trophy+Shops/S-AK/T-Juneau/
http://www.trophyshopak.com/Alaska_State_Plaques.htm
http://www.trophyshopak.com/


======



Bogydave said:


> Cabinets under my workbench.
> A tribute to my Dad. From wood he & I cut many years ago on his sawmill, from tree to workbench (I know he'd like it)
> Finally call it done.
> Loads of help from this site.
> Thanks everybody.


----------



## cncdave (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Dave
very very nice but how do you move it

Dave


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Dave
Very nice


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Neat job Dave. I Really like the inlays, they add a craftsman's touch. I'm impressed.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks all
BJ: Brass plaque is a good idea.
Dave: Moving it is a chore that's for sure, hopefully I don't have to move it very often.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dave

Sure would like to see a snapshot of it after you put it on 

When I move my work bench ( very hvy.work bench) I use a floor jack,one 2 x 12 and up see comes and off we go 
I should note at one time I had wheels on it then I took them off,,the sucker would keep on moving around when I didn't want it to.. 

======


Bogydave said:


> Thanks all
> BJ: Brass plaque is a good idea.
> Dave: Moving it is a chore that's for sure, hopefully I don't have to move it very often.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

I do the same with a floor jack. Had to move it for pictures for the magazine before the cabinets. I have 4 saucer sized, 3 wheel furniture rollers that I put under the feet & can roll it around fairly easily. The furniture rollers help move many heavy things around in the shop or house. (not good on carpet though)


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

You don't actually do any work on that beautiful piece of art do you?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, another option you might consider would be branding your own logo onto the table. Be sure to include the date of completion. Since this will be around for many years you might include a small "time capsule" in the end. This would be a simple hole with a removeable plug and inside you should have a written account of logging the lumber with your dad through the eventual completion of the bench. This would greatly enhance the value if you plan on it being a family heirloom. Unless of course if you are taking it with you...


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea Tom, I got nicks, scratches etc all over it. 
Dad would jump out of the grave & thump on me if I made a workbench & never used it.

Mike, VERY good idea. Have the history built in. I like it.
I saw someone on the site with a branding label "hand made with name" or something like that, on something, never thought about it but that might be a nice thing to have made. Know where to get them ? My daughter said I should put my name in it somewhere.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dave

I have a branding iron (elec.) they do make one with dates on it but it's not cheap,,and I mean not cheap.. see it on the rockler site.

I think my Boss paid 90,oo bucks for the one I have...Xmax.thing..

They are great , I now mark all the stuff I make with it, and just hand write the date in.

==========


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks BJ, 
That is probably where I saw it.
Remember when putting your name on a job was "the norm"
Pride of/in workmanship.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Very true , at one time is was the norm, just like a mans hand shake was his bond/word, I have a box or two my granddad made and I think he use a wide a carpenter pencil .. 

=========



Bogydave said:


> Thanks BJ,
> That is probably where I saw it.
> Remember when putting your name on a job was "the norm"
> Pride of/in workmanship.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice work Dave. If I made one even close to that quality, we'd be eating at it.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

"Neat job Dave. I Really like the inlays, they add a craftsman's touch. I'm impressed."
__________________
Regards, Tom

Thanks Tom 
no inlays "davetail keys" 1-3/4" thick on bench, 3/4" on cabinet frame front.




















The end aprons are not glued to the top, the keys hold the end apron on & allow for the thick top to move between the 2 ends out the back side.








Thanks Rusty
Readers digest version. I told wife I'd make a dining-room table when I got a shop. 2 years before I built my shop, she went out & bought a new dining room table set. So since I had the wood, I decided to build a workbench with it. Now she keep trying to figure out how to get the bench in the house. Too heavy & too big, has dog holes in the top I said, & won't go through the doors.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I could never use it for work, I'd be afraid to scratch it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is most certanly a work of art! Absolutely gorgeous! A fine tribute indeed!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Dave,

I have been looking at your bench for a couple of days now and have not been able to post a compliment as I found myself speechless over it. That is the most awesome piece of "shop furniture" I have ever laid eyes on. Your skills and craftsmanship really shine thru on this.

AWESOME JOB!


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks
Compliments coming from other craftsmen, are truly compliments.
Thanks again.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks great, Dave. I'm sure your Dad would be proud of your work.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Workbench made the magazine. Pg 65
Before the cabinets were added.
"America's Best Home Workshops 2009"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Tha's great Dave

You have been sand baging a little bit 

======






Bogydave said:


> Workbench made the magazine. Pg 65
> Before the cabinets were added.
> "America's Best Home Workshops 2009"


----------



## Ned B (Feb 14, 2009)

Bogydave said:


> "Neat job Dave. I Really like the inlays, they add a craftsman's touch. I'm impressed."
> __________________
> Regards, Tom
> 
> ...



First off, 
Gorgeous Table. Can you post a better view of the top along with the cabinetry? I see the magazine shot, but that's without the cabinets. 

2nd.. 
did you you use a template to route those keys? Those are such a great feature they really make the table ends 'pop'. Thanks for sharing!

My wife would sell the dining room table in a heartbeat and she'd find a way to move that in, dog holes or no if that was in my shop. Unluckily enough, there's nothing approaching that quality out there yet.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks 
Ned, made a template/jig for key slots and used a template to size the keys. I cut them on a band saw & then sanded them to fit in the template.
Was before I got on this site & learned that I could have probably made them with a router.
Thanks again. It made me clean all the stuff off the bench & wipe it off for the picture. 
Pictures show the glue & scratches but it is is the end a workbench.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

That's beautiful, Dave. You should be very proud of your workmanship.
If you ever get tired of it, I'll take it off your hands!

~Julie~


----------



## Ned B (Feb 14, 2009)

Dave, 
Thanks for the pics, again, simply elegant. I was wondering how the keys would have been done with a router. The Bandsaw made more sense.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

I made these pretty quick. Get one good key, us it as the pattern, use a pattern bit. I screwed it to the board. if thicker ones needed, glue some together. cut off on a band saw.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello Dave,

Very beutifully done. Excellent workmanship!

Reuel


----------



## Michealjohn (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi
Thanks all
BJ: Brass plaque is a good idea.
Dave: Moving it is a chore that's for sure, hopefully I don't have to move it very often.


----------



## guyonahog (Jun 20, 2007)

Dave,


That really is a beautiful piece of craftsmanship. Very nicely done. That is a fine tribute to your Dad.


----------



## delaware dennis (Sep 30, 2004)

Dave - beautiful job


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments:
Reuel, Michealjohn, Craig, Dennis


----------



## kefjens (Jan 2, 2009)

That is one spectacular piece of work! Great job with a great story behind it.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

A labor of love..great job


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

thats very nice im sure he would be proud
also will make a nice heirloom


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

A beautiful piece indeed. Well-done, Dave.


----------



## Rooky (May 1, 2008)

Beautiful Dave!

Nicest one I have ever seen - period. What a tribute and what a incredible job.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

A remarkable job Dave, never seen anything like it


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the compliments. 
Got lots of help with the cabinet doors from this site. 
Been busy getting ready for Alaska summer garden & greenhouse & composting 35 yards of horse manure. Shitty job!


----------



## beeg_dawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome! The only problem (for me) is I would not want to use it as a work bench. Way to nice.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bogydave said:


> Thanks everybody for the compliments.


Deservedly so, that is a beautiful piece of furniture.... I bet you don't let a chisel near it....

James


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

It may be, but the food is so sweet!!:help: :help:


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks guys.
It now has some gouges, scratches, glue stains & dents, 
but it wouldn't be a workbench with out them.
Thanks again


----------

